# What has NOT been replaced on my car



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Look identical to the ones I got here in S. Florida.
> 
> It would seem they are pretty standard. I'd expect that for the most part.


In the other thread you said the cost from your dealer was $3900.00 for the longer warranty. cmns's most expensive policy posted is $3,350. I am no accountant but I do not think those are identical


----------



## sukutash (Nov 26, 2010)

If I had those same issues, after the warranty expired, I'd get rid of all the emissions components. Emissions seems to be the only bad thing about these cars. :eeps:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

sukutash said:


> If I had those same issues, after the warranty expired, I'd get rid of all the emissions components. Emissions seems to be the only bad thing about these cars. :eeps:


True, well except the two guys with their transmission failures. But of course how technically feasible is it really to remove/bypass such things here in the US.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Update*

The dealer has replaced my EGR valve and reprogramed the ECU. The BMW engineer has ordered a valve cover gasket in order to resolve the excessive oil consumption and EGR problems.

Another issue recently started: I'm getting transmission fault warnings. The transmission will throw itself into limp mode and tell me to take it to the dealer.

The check engine light is on but I'm use to that now. I'm tired of taking my car in. The fault codes I pull are unknown codes and without a service manual available I doubt I want to keep this car. My last diesel lasted close to 300K miles. I have doubts this one could do the same. :thumbdwn:


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

*Warranty Coverage*



elester12 said:


> My 335D has had the following replaced (not including regular maintenance items)...
> 
> 1) Diesel Particulate Filter
> 2) Cat
> ...


The BMW policy is a "Named Coverage" type policy - as opposed to a "Bumper to Bumper" type policy. As such it only covers what's listed. Conversely - if it's not listed it's not covered.

I did a quick pass on the policy brochure from the BMWUSA site. I didn't see specific mention of the EGR valve, EGR Sensors, or NOX Sensors - unless they're covered by the term "Air Flow Sensors". Dunno.

Given the cost I would rather see a Bumper to Bumper policy - but then they're typically only offered by 3rd party insurance companies that you hope stay in business, and don't have crazy wear & tear exclusions.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

elester12 said:


> My 335D has had the following replaced (not including regular maintenance items)...
> 
> 1) Diesel Particulate Filter
> 2) Cat
> ...


Same here! I have spent more time at the dealer in the first 52K miles than I have for any other car I have ever owned. Just spent 2 days there for SES, back one day and SES comes on again, then it spends 6 more days at dealer! Then two days after I get it back the second time the battery dies! My extended warrenty has already paid for itself.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chris do they cover Puerto Rico? I came across a POTHOLE and screwed my left driving lights and they tried the issue that it was no cover under warranty . I told the the dealer " Did I ever mentioned to you that I fell in a pothole, he said NO! then I stated this is under warranty a FACTORY DEFFECT" Needless to say they replaced the entire unit, I asked him how much would it cost he stated $2k, I said Fme thats expensive.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keep in mind that is what it costs at the dealer for that headlight assembly. You could probably get the part itself for around a 1/4 that price.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

very true snipe but they were trying to cop out and say it was not covered under warranty, i then told him "Listen weather I did or not hit a pothole, it is not suppose to go bad" Therefore, As I told him" It's a factory defect", i was not going to buy anything that the warranty covers. LOL


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know and do agree with that is something that should be covered by your original warranty. Was just trying to point out though that it might not be all that great of a justification to get an extended warranty(which may not even cover a light assembly anyway). Now if it was a really bad pothole and you came in with a taco'd wheel and some bent suspension parts then perhaps I could understand the dealer saying the broken light is your fault so your expense to fix.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

*New Engine*

So, BMW is throwing a new engine and throttle body in my car. I feel that BMW is throwing parts into my car hoping it will resolve the check engine light.

I'll be sporting a 135i for the next month or so.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

An entire new engine? Did they give a reason for that?


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

Nope, other than the BMW engineer felt it was necessary to resolve my oil consumption and check engine light. 

I wish BMW would put me into a new car. I found out the first owner was able to get BMW to buy this car back. BMW resold the car to the next sucker... me.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am surprised it got bought back and put back into service. I guess though that is the bad part about not actually Lemon Lawing something. How much oil does it consume?


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

I seriously feel cheated by BMW. The car consumes 1 quart ever 800-1000 miles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd feel the same way, matter of fact I'd crashed the thing into the showroom floor of what ever dealership that sold it to me. What is going to suck is with all the crappy service history it has killed your resale value more than likely. I had a friend with a Ford truck that had a horrible service record, was so bad that some dealers refused to touch it even though it was under warranty. He could not lemon law the thing either because it all started up past the point of doing that in his state.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

I know I can't lemon the car but I'm pretty sure I could go after them with the "breach of warranty" law. 

I know they've killed the resale value of my car but down I could always sell it to Carmax. I'm pretty sure they don't have the ability to perform key reads. 

Back in the day BMW would have taken care of the issues but I feel BMW does not care anymore.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think even at Carmax you will run into issues with what Carfax ends up saying about the history of the car. Perhaps I am wrong but when I was actively shopping Mercedes CPO cars I was always surprised at how much information Carfax displayed about dealer visits.


----------



## elester12 (Sep 2, 2005)

You're right. I do recall that information being there. 

Normally I keep my oil burners for 200-300K and could careless about the resale. In this case I can't wait to get rid of it and start over with a new one. 

On a side note: My X5d has been solid with no issues.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

yes it will still show on your carfax. You should try to nail BMW or dealer in compensating you some or other way.


----------

